# Saltwater frustrations



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

This is my first year saltwater fishing, and it seems like I am never prepared for what happens. I was on my Jetski fishing the 3 mile bridge. Cut Minheaden on 1 pole and red jig white gulp on my brand new stradic 4000. I got what I thought was a hit on it, I pulled up and got about two reels in and the fish takes off. 100 yards of line was gone like that. I paniced, I should have unhooked my jetski and chased it down, but instead I tightened the drag and it broke... duh.. Of course it couldnt have taken the bait on my rod set up to handle a fish like that.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

That's fishing for ya. You'll get better the more you fish. And some advice, It seems like the hardest thing, but try not to get over "excited" when you get a bite, that's how a lot of injuries happen by not thinking. We live and learn, sorry for what happen better luck next time!


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Relax you will get the hang of it. But I am damn tired of feeding fish those Mirrodyne 17MR baits. Grrr don't use a leader and something with teethes takes it every time. Use a leader no bites!! 

Allen


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Fishing with the expensive lures does hurt when you get broken off. I just let them run and always keep a spool of line with me in my box. Worst case is he takes all the line and I don't catch him and I have to respool, which I do pretty regularly anyways as maintenance. Best case he gets tired and I can manage him and much easier boat side to handle a tired fish.


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

rfh21 said:


> Fishing with the expensive lures does hurt when you get broken off. I just let them run and always keep a spool of line with me in my box. Worst case is he takes all the line and I don't catch him and I have to respool, which I do pretty regularly anyways as maintenance. Best case he gets tired and I can manage him and much easier boat side to handle a tired fish.


I would have loved to have been given that chance as that is what I usually do too and if I had gotten broken off WHILE fighting then that's okay too. I have been bitten off on the strike every time but one. That's the frustrating part. 

Allen


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

no offense but u freshwater guys dont get it here we fish with reels that hold no less than 200 yds of line and a smooth drag even my 4lb reel holds 175 when u hook a big fish and it takes 50 yds why would u tighten the drag if anything comon logic should tell u as the spool gets smaller the drag pressure will increase so as u loose more line if anything let the drag off a little 
and u guys talking about your line pooping funny i have fished the gulf almost 35 years and have caught most fish living there and that has never hapened to me i mean i have lost some due to not having the corect leader for a toothey fish i have had plenty of bottom fish chafe me off on structure and bust off and i have had my share of mechanical reel or drag failiers shit hapens yet my line never had fire crackers on it so it never as far as i know poped off


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

allen529 said:


> Relax you will get the hang of it. But I am damn tired of feeding fish those Mirrodyne 17MR baits. Grrr don't use a leader and something with teethes takes it every time. Use a leader no bites!!
> 
> Allen


I have had this happen too.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

weedline said:


> no offense but u freshwater guys dont get it here we fish with reels that hold no less than 200 yds of line and a smooth drag even my 4lb reel holds 175 when u hook a big fish and it takes 50 yds why would u tighten the drag if anything comon logic should tell u as the spool gets smaller the drag pressure will increase so as u loose more line if anything let the drag off a little
> and u guys talking about your line pooping funny i have fished the gulf almost 35 years and have caught most fish living there and that has never hapened to me i mean i have lost some due to not having the corect leader for a toothey fish i have had plenty of bottom fish chafe me off on structure and bust off and i have had my share of mechanical reel or drag failiers shit hapens yet my line never had fire crackers on it so it never as far as i know poped off


 
No offense, but common logic should tell you to use a period after a sentence. I am aware that you fish with more than 200 yards of line on a reel because I own them. My post was admitting my inexperiance fishing in saltwater. I was not aware of the increase in drag pressure as the spool gets smaller. Thanks for the info. Congratulations on your 35 years of fishing.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

ok u got me im horrible at typing and im sorry i hurt your feelings but come on u asked for fishing advise i gave u that i dont need your congratulations or critique go away get a life dont ask me for any advise good luck butler boy


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, weedline you sure know me eh? Freshwater guy... hmm I've been catching redfish since I was 4 yrs old in the Neuse River behind the Cherry Point E-Club in NC. I used good equipment and braid around structure. All my reels have at least 200 yrds capacity and several have 400+ yards capacity. I too know the difference between toothy fish and otherwise. I was airing a grievance that I have. I can't help that you've not had the same issue but at least one other has. So just take a chill pill we are all on here just having a good time.

Allen


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

wow forum sure is going downhill....


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

on a different note 
Butler im courious how you have your
jet-ski set up for fishing ...anything special? 

Part of fishing is learning what works for every situation . You know next time time not to tighten the drag all the way and follow the fish some till it tires out. 
your on the right track keep trying it will pay off .
good luck!

Few things I hate more then hooking a fish and not seeing it!!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Weedline, out of curiosity, how old are you? No ill intentions here, just asking.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Butler I know what you mean, losing fish with to much drag.Never fished from a jetski, but have fished from all types of boats, Use a heavier line till you get good at it. Steel leaders help when the fish have teeth.

Welcome to the PFF lotsa good info and experienced fishermen on here. Most are glad to give their two cents...


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man those jet ski's on off the hook show were something else 80-100 mile range was unreel and looked very cool.

I usually loosen the drag once clear of structure.

You can also practice what weight tension you are pulling by hooking your line up to a scale and putting pressure till you get the hang of how hard you should be putting on it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

flukedaddy said:


> Man those jet ski's on off the hook show were something else 80-100 mile range was unreel and looked very cool.
> 
> I usually loosen the drag once clear of structure.


man ima have to check that out

good point thats usually what I do when fishing bridges in my kayak . soon as it clears the bridge I loosen it and let the fish tire out dragging me around. 
not sure it thats possible on a jetski..


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I know there has been allot of hate about the show off the hook but I find it very entertaining, on the same show I think they were flounder gigging was pretty cool. Sorry for the derail.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Butler879 said:


> This is my first year saltwater fishing, and it seems like I am never prepared for what happens. I was on my Jetski fishing the 3 mile bridge. Cut Minheaden on 1 pole and red jig white gulp on my brand new stradic 4000. I got what I thought was a hit on it, I pulled up and got about two reels in and the fish takes off. 100 yards of line was gone like that. I paniced, I should have unhooked my jetski and chased it down, but instead I tightened the drag and it broke... duh.. Of course it couldnt have taken the bait on my rod set up to handle a fish like that.


 Anytime you lose one remember it becomes legendary "Yeah but the one I lost was a MONSTER".


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha good point they tend to grow and change species... lol


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

The fish lost is always bigger....
than the ones you catch.

Thats why they call it fishin.......


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> haha good point they tend to grow and change species... lol


Ain't that the truth! Lol

Do you have your jetski set up similar to that guy in NC? Man he's off the hook with all the mods he's made to his sleds.

Allen


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah JetSkiBrian has the setup.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Butler, see...lots of positive support.
The more fishing you do, the better you get at it.

Let us know how the next trip turns out.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

to johnboat josh im 39 and to allen529 did i point u out as a novice? if u feel i did im sorry i was refering to a large majority of of new fishermen and i say men because women seem to get drag control and circle hooks better than most freshwater guys and allen i will tell u a way to get bites and save your artificials run a 3 to 5 in trace of #1 or 2 single strand wire run an allbright directly to your floro leader then albright that to braid that short shot of wire looks like a strand of bay grass and u get the bites u wont useing a longer leader


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

weedline said:


> to johnboat josh im 39 and to allen529 did i point u out as a novice? if u feel i did im sorry i was refering to a large majority of of new fishermen and i say men because women seem to get drag control and circle hooks better than most freshwater guys and allen i will tell u a way to get bites and save your artificials run a 3 to 5 in trace of #1 or 2 single strand wire run an allbright directly to your floro leader then albright that to braid that short shot of wire looks like a strand of bay grass and u get the bites u wont useing a longer leader


No worries brother, thanks, I will give that a try. 

Allen


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

allen529 said:


> Ain't that the truth! Lol
> 
> Do you have your jetski set up similar to that guy in NC? Man he's off the hook with all the mods he's made to his sleds.
> 
> Allen


No, I'm not that crazy. There's a place that sells cooler mounts online. Holds a 48 Quart cooler and attatches/detaches in minutes. I just put 3 rod holders on it.

Plus those crazies with all the mods go miles off shore. I'm only going offshore in a boat!


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

weedline said:


> ok u got me im horrible at typing and im sorry i hurt your feelings but come on u asked for fishing advise i gave u that i dont need your congratulations or critique go away get a life dont ask me for any advise good luck butler boy


Anytime you start a sentence with "no offense" you probably shouldn't say it. I don't remember saying "hey weedline, how about giving me some condescending advice". I'm pretty sure I identified and and admitted my own mistake pretty clearly. Won't hurt my feelings to go with out your advice. Oh, and I have a life. That's why I'm out fishing.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Butler879 said:


> No, I'm not that crazy. There's a place that sells cooler mounts online. Holds a 48 Quart cooler and attatches/detaches in minutes. I just put 3 rod holders on it.
> 
> Plus those crazies with all the mods go miles off shore. I'm only going offshore in a boat!


Hey Butler how much you reckon they got tied up in those offshore jetskis? I have no knowlege on them, and was wondering seemed very economical to get out there and get dinner. Surprised we don't see more. I bet them guys would feel like they are in a lake over here compared to Atlantic coast.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I use about 6-8" long piece of 40lb. fluorocarbon leader on 10lb. mono main line for using the mirrodine. Specs don't seem to shy away and it still handles the blues and spanish. Just check for any fraying after every fish!


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> Hey Butler how much you reckon they got tied up in those offshore jetskis? I have no knowlege on them, and was wondering seemed very economical to get out there and get dinner. Surprised we don't see more. I bet them guys would feel like they are in a lake over here compared to Atlantic coast.


Haha, I have no clue. The jetskis are older Yamahas for size. They add extra fuel tanks. I have a new ski and I can get 1-2 gallons an hour. It's pretty efficient.


----------

